# [solved] transparent havp + squid-iptables rule doesn't fire

## toralf

Although I've this rule :

```
n22 ~ # iptables  -t nat -nvL PREROUTING --line-numbers

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 1 packets, 64 bytes)

num   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

1        0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 redir ports 8080 

```

I've to configure my firefox to use 8080 as proxy port too.

I though that with that iptables rule I can let the ff config unchanged, isn't it ?Last edited by toralf on Sat Jul 03, 2010 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Are you on the same host as the proxy?(in that case, you might need to use the OUTPUT chain instead, well IIRC)

----------

## toralf

 *truc wrote:*   

> Are you on the same host as the proxy?(in that case, you might need to use the OUTPUT chain instead, well IIRC)

 That was it.

Now I've "only" to struggle with "The request is unknown: Invalid request ". I'm wondering which of these settings is wrong (squid port is set to 3128) :

```
n22 ~ # grep -v -e '#' -e '^$' /etc/havp/havp.config

LOGLEVEL 1

PARENTPROXY localhost

PARENTPORT 3128

FORWARDED_IP true

X_FORWARDED_FOR true

PORT 8080 transparent

ENABLECLAMLIB true

ENABLECLAMD false

ENABLEFPROT false

ENABLEAVG false

ENABLEAVESERVER false

ENABLESOPHIE false

ENABLETROPHIE false

ENABLENOD32 false

ENABLEAVAST false

ENABLEARCAVIR false

ENABLEDRWEB false

```

----------

## truc

I'm not familiar with havp at all, but did you check the log?(does the message come from squid or from havp?)

Or is that already the message from it?

----------

## toralf

Well, didn't get it up and running (at the same machine) with iptables, however configuring the proxy in ff circumvent it for now.

----------

